# DIY Safety Tree Strap



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Google Prusik or Prussic knot or do a search on Youtube. You'll find plenty of hits on both


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Here is a good pic of the LW one which is what I use, but it isn't shown correctly. The caribiner goes on the Prussic knot. The Prussic knot and caribiner are slid near one end, the line goes around the tree and then the Prussic knot and caribiner are threaded twice through the loop on the other end. The caribiner is connected to the harness tab and then to the loop nearest the caribiner as a safety.









happy hunting, dv


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

I believe I will use these for climbing stands this year, I've been the type to tie in when I get to the top, and untie to descend but understand this is when I'm vulnerable. Any words of wisdom when it comes to a Prussik Knot setup from those experienced in its use?


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Please just buy one from a quality manufacturer. This is one are I wouldn't dare venture into DIY territory. Not unless you can perform DIY surgery. Just my .02


----------



## cabinetcrafter (Mar 26, 2009)

Do an advanced search for Trinity Archery / prussic knot. His pictorial is all you should need for prussic use with a lifeline. REI is the best source I've found for carabiners and the 5-6mm accessory cord you'll need to do this and they carry 11mm static line for your safety line as well. Animated Knots is a good site to learn all the climbing knots. Good luck


----------



## NYBowNut (Feb 13, 2011)

You have to be careful to choose the right rope material for the prussic knot and main rope/line. If not compatible, the prussic knot will slide on it no matter how tight it gets. Do yourself a favor and just buy a setup from a quality manufacturer like HSS.


----------



## PaPaBob (Aug 5, 2006)

I have bought a couple of these static line/prussic knot setups and they have completely taken away all the "unknown" when climibing/descending my stand. I have been treestand hunting for 40+ years and the first 20 without static safety line. Had a near fall when a step broke and I slid down the tree with another tree step damn near gutting my belly. . . You should have seen the belly bruise. These static lines are a must if you want to treestand hunt. Absolutely no reason not to use them except stupidity. I have always tied in at the top but was always confident of the ascent and descent until this incident. You only need one fall to ruin your life and the security of your loved ones. Buy yourself a unit from a trusted manufacturer and use it. You can then use that unit as a guide to buying the materials to build your own. I have subsequently made my own and they are every bit as good as the store bought one. 

Additionally I have 2 FallGuy units. These are a bit pricey($80) until you think about the safety they provide. 25' safety belt static line that rolls up into a box above your stand. It has a automotive style spring loaded safety belt mechanisim inside to roll it up and peel it out. Just hook up on the ground and climb and it rolls up as you ascend. If you slip it snugs up immediately and keeps you from falling. 

For you older hunters both of these devices will keep you in the trees longer. It completly eliminates the chance of a catastrophic fall. Get them and use them.


----------



## heh (Oct 28, 2002)

http://safetreehunt.com/systems.html

Check out Safe Tree Hunt Systems. heh


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Here's a thread to make your own prussic life line:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=740683


----------



## tennbowhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

heh said:


> http://safetreehunt.com/systems.html
> 
> check out safe tree hunt systems. Heh


x2!!


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

tennbowhunter said:


> x2!!


 http://www.geocities.com/safetreehunt/systems.html
x3 this is what i think you are looking for at a good price too


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

stillern said:


> Please just buy one from a quality manufacturer. This is one are I wouldn't dare venture into DIY territory. Not unless you can perform DIY surgery. Just my .02


 :set1_rolf2:


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Go to your local fire dept and ask them. They are probably more knowledgeable than the guys that make them and the guys on here. They should be more than willing to teach you, besides you paid for their training.


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Find a local climbing arborist and he can give you some good choices for rope and prussic material.


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Safety Harness $99-$150...Prussic Knot / Lifeline, another $50...making it home to your family, or your dog, or just making it home in one piece...priceless. Please just buy a lifeline. I'm not endorsing anything here. Just that we are willing to buy $150 tree stands to stay comfortable, $300 suits to stay camoflauged...why cut corners where it matters. Live to hunt another day. Buy the darn thing.


----------



## jrieman (Jul 28, 2010)

if you do decide to make your own...let me know and I will provide my address so you can will your bow to me!


----------



## lilarcher2012 (Jul 21, 2008)

make sure your prussic knot has 6 (six) loops around the main line


----------

